
“Perfect” iTunes equalizer setting - johnpowell
http://www.43folders.com/2007/08/27/perfect-itunes
======
qqn
Great share, thank you. Though in searching for it I was surprised to find it
was already mentioned on here... eight years ago! Crazy:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1264713](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1264713).

Still, thanks so much for posting it else I wouldn't have ever seen this.
Cheers!

------
ddingus
That is basically what the "loudness" button on older stereos did.

Bump about 100hz, another at 10khz or thereabouts.

